# I have been robbed



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The following instruments were stolen from my home sometime between Dec 14 and now:

MIM Fender Tele heavily customized









MIM Strat with Carvin Pickguard assy









Godin A8 Mandolin









I'll be happy to pay a reward for information leading to the arrest and castration for the crak head motherF$%kers who took these tools from my home.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

That. Freaking. Sucks.

That's the worst kind of theft too...where you don't know when it happened. It just kind of quietly disappeared. I say "worst kind" because it means it wasn't forced entry, random. It was someone you knew and trusted in your home.

My condolences man. I can lend you some tar and feathers when you find the person.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

That sucks big time....no info but sent a pm
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That sucks bigtime.

I'll keep my eyes open.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the theft. Makes my blood boil !!

I know how you feel, I had two 335 copies (and lot of other stuff) taken from the house a while back.

You might want to look around the house to *be sure that nothing else was taken*...I was so angry about the loss of the guitars that it took several months for me to find out the other things that were missing and it was too late to claim these other items through insurance

If you want to PM me about how the insurance process works, I'll go through it with you. I am assuming that you have reported the theft to the police and that you have contacted your insurance company. Don't wait too long to get things started.

Hope you eventually find your gear.

Dave


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

They also took my 80 gig iPod.

Am I entitled to whine a little?

I guess it hurts anyone who gets ripped off like this, and I don't expect the world to be fair, but crap, I'm the guy who taps you on the shoulder and tells you you just dropped that $20, or who calls you up and returns your wallet when you drop it somewhere. I'm the guy who tells the cashier she gave me change for a $20 when I only gave her a $10.


Ah well. what can you do?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Well isn't that a nice way to say happy holidays 

By any chance have the serial numbers? I've got a couple musician friends up that way and I'll send 'em a link to this thread so they can keep their eyes open. They're closer to Hamilton but that's only like 30 minutes out I think and they hit pawn shops atleast once a week lookin' for deals. Of course there's no guarantee the thieves will sell 'em.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

violation said:


> Well isn't that a nice way to say happy holidays
> 
> By any chance have the serial numbers? I've got a couple musician friends up that way and I'll send 'em a link to this thread so they can keep their eyes open. They're closer to Hamilton but that's only like 30 minutes out I think and they hit pawn shops atleast once a week lookin' for deals.


I might be able to track down the serial # for the Godin and the iPod, but the Fenders were bought privately and I never recorded the numbers. 

I'm insured. Let's see how good they treat me. It's only a $200 deductable. The thing is, I put a lot of time, effort and some money customizing the guitars. I don't expect to win on this.

I filed the police report and have given them digital pictures of the stolen goods. They check the pawn shops all over Southern Ont every week.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

That's sad Milkman.

I hope that everything goes well (insurance, police, etc...) for you.

Good luck !


----------



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Crap.

I saw you play those like 2 weeks ago at Harry's...kinda brings it too close to home..

I'll be on the lookout in K-W Cambridge, and when I get up to London to see my folks.

Hope you get the stuff back, or at least get properly compensated.

Rat Bastards...


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

You might have some issues with the insurance not having serial numbers but I hope not . Your other issue might be what you declare the replacement value at . ( tell em it was 2 custom shop Strats...:smile ...LOL

Police told you they check with all the pawn shops every week ? Who told you that one ?? I kind of doubt that unless things have changes recently :zzz:


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*F'n Bummer Man !*

I'll watch for you gear. 

If you need to borrow an A8 let me know, you're welcome to mine.
My day job is in Brantford...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks guys. I appreciate the sympathy.

Yeah Buckaroo Bonzai was the last guy to see all three instruments in action.

How did they sound, LOL?

I'm going throug the process with the insurance company now. I'll keep my fingers crossed. I'm being totally honest with them about this. I'll have to hope they deal with me in good faith, but again, I recognize the reality that the world is not always a fair place.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Steeler said:


> I'll watch for you gear.
> 
> If you need to borrow an A8 let me know, you're welcome to mine.
> My day job is in Brantford...


That's very kind of you. I'm ok for a mandolin though. I have a lovely old Washburn I was using before I bought the Godin.

On the other hand, I now have a spare hardshell case for the Godin as well as a killer gig bag if you have need of either.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Milkman, I am terribly sorry for you and your family....what a horrible feeling it must be. My parents had their house broken into also 2 years ago. Took a couple of TVs', DVD player and LOL a case of Fresca! My mother was very upset at the fact that some POS entered their home uninvited. Anyway, every Saturday, my young son and I check out the local pawnshops here in London...I will keep an eye out for your stuff. That Strat look's pretty unique...should be fairly easy to spot. All the best and stay positive!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

That's awful MilkMan, I was hoping that possibly you left them in the garage or something and forgot. An electrician once said to me; "Ain't nothin' lower than stealing a man's tools"

Take care


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

Wow...

I can't believe the world we live in... I'll be sure to contact you if ANYTHING comes up!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Michelle said:


> That's awful MilkMan, I was hoping that possibly you left them in the garage or something and forgot. An electrician once said to me; "Ain't nothin' lower than stealing a man's tools"
> 
> Take care


No such luck Michelle. I noticed that my iPod was missing a few days ago, but figured I might have mislaid it. Three empty instrument cases is ample indication that I've been ripped off and the iPod is among the loot.

It's the Tele I'll miss the most. It was a great guitar for open and drop D tunings. I'll have to borrow a guitar for New Years Eve to play those tunes.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never had any guitars stolen, but I've been broken into before, and it just gives you a sick feeling to know somebody is low enough to do that to you. Here's hoping you find the instruments. And that the perpetrator(s) get what's coming to them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Milkman...If you need a Strat for a while, I have a beater you can borrow. It's a player's axe to be sure, with Stew-Mac pickups and wiring, an '80s Korean neck (rosewood board), strap locks, replacement whammy bar, and a recent refret. Sounds and plays great, but I've got several other electrics and can free this one up for you if you want.

Let me know.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You know, the gear can be replaced but honestly the offers to help me with gear are humbling and very comforting. First of all, I appreciate the trust involved. Basically friends and even strangers are offering to loan me guitars.

Mostly though, it's a matter of knowing folks care.

I can't thank you all enough. I'll have to borrow a guitar to use for open tunings and drop D for the next gig at least but I'm already covered for it.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Watch they don't come back for the other handful


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Watch they don't come back for the other handful


Oh yeah. I've checked the house and improved security on the weaker areas, but the reality is, if they want in, they're getting in.

After New Years I'll be storing my gear elsewhere. Sad if my home is not safe.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure there would be a few volunteers around.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Oh yeah. I've checked the house and improved security on the weaker areas, but the reality is, if they want in, they're getting in.
> 
> After New Years I'll be storing my gear elsewhere. Sad if my home is not safe.


We almost got robbed when I first started playing/first moved out here (2 years ago) and we live in the middle of nowhere. Luckily at that time what is now the jam room was just an empty room with a stage (I don't even think the stage was put together at that time... the building used to be a store then when my step dad's Dad passed on he had built a stage). Woke up and the chain/lock on the door was cut.

Nowhere is safe! Unless we can rent out bank vaults lol.


----------



## gtrchris (Apr 1, 2007)

Terrible news friend, I hope you find your gear.
ITF to deter these snatch and grab punks invest in a dog- the cheapest security system available, or, call 1-800-267-2000 & 1. (not the greatest security system, but it gives you a little more peace of mind, which is very important especially just after you've been ripped off.)
peace,
Chris


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

gtrchris said:


> Terrible news friend, I hope you find your gear.
> ITF to deter these snatch and grab punks invest in a dog- the cheapest security system available, or, call 1-800-267-2000 & 1. (not the greatest security system, but it gives you a little more peace of mind, which is very important especially just after you've been ripped off.)
> peace,
> Chris


I don't want a dog thanks. CC cameras maybe.

I'll batton down the hatches and keep guitars elsewhere.

I don't want to become paranoid. If I do, the lousy bastages have taken more than just a few instruments. 

Thanks for the support. I can sure use it right now.


----------



## MaxWedge (Feb 24, 2006)

Milkman I am sorry to hear of your loss. I have nothing that would be up to your professional standards to lend you. Besides it's all left handed. As most will know, I am all for the castoration of such lowlifes. If you need help in that department, do call.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MaxWedge said:


> Milkman I am sorry to hear of your loss. I have nothing that would be up to your professional standards to lend you. Besides it's all left handed. As most will know, I am all for the castoration of such lowlifes. If you need help in that department, do call.


Well thanks Max.

My "professional standards" are probably lower when it comes to guitars than your average basement player, but alas, I _am_ a rightie. Gear is no problem. It ain't the tool, it's the craftsman. Problem is, they took three tools I use on a nightly basis.

Anyway, again, my thanks for the kind thoughts. I just want to get out there and play. I think this gig will have some significance in a sense. I will demonstrate that you can take the gear, but you can't take the music.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Milkman 
I feel your pain. Being broken into has to be one of the most "violating" experiences one can have.
I caught (not physically unfortunately) 2 guys in the process of robbing me a few years back. A 15 minute car chase ensued and they were caught later that night by police........slap on the wrist and off you go. Frigging pathetic.
The 3 S's are now my moto.
Just a thought, think back a bit and see if anything prior comes to mind such as anyone showing unusual interest in you or your gear. Any home deliverys you may have had recently etc.
I am firmly convinced that a pizza delivery guy scoped my place out for these peckerheads.
They say every cloud has a silver lining and it can be a bugger to see but at the very least, you know you have friends and support here. So go out and kick some butt on New Years and have some fun. I'll hoist a cold one for ya .

Kelly


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Milk...that is horrible.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Archer said:


> Milk...that is horrible.


Well it does suck, but I guess to put it in perspective, maybe horrible is when your kid has cancer or you suffer an injury that prevents you from ever playing again.

I'm trying to find meaning or at least a bright side / cup is half full perspective on this.


We just set up for the NYE show and did sound check and all that. The show will go on and I suppose I mean that in a figurative sense as well as in a literal one.

Thanks for your concern.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Man, that sucks. The invasion of privacy is a big one, but this is not just as if they took your TV. They took the tool you use to earn a living at a time of year you're probably really busy.

I hope you get your gear back, but you might want the insurance money instead. Not to add salt to the wound, but I'm guessing the guitars have been banged up since the burglar was too weak to carry the cases (how pathetic is that?). Yeah, I think it's just one guy. Two guys would have probably taken the cases with them.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Milkman.. Sorry about your loss, there really are lots of pathetic individuals around eh? Good luck tonight, Happy New year to you!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Milkman.. Sorry about your loss, there really are lots of pathetic individuals around eh? Good luck tonight, Happy New year to you!


Thanks Starbuck.

On an amusing side note, a nice white perloid pickguard I bought for the Tele a couple of weks ago on Ebay just arrived today.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

You have my sympathy.

My house was broken in to while I was away on a fishing trip in November. They looked at every guitar and even played my Tele (someone drop-d'd the tuning and carried it around the room) but took nothing more than a carton of cigs, some half-bottles of liquer and a few dvds.

I was very lucky in that regard. In my living room at the time was an 02' Gibby LP Std, an 82' Tokai LP, an 07' U.S. Tele, and a 68' Princeton. Very lucky indeed.

The downside is that all of my stuff is over at my GF's house now (for fear they come back) and I have yet been able to hold the Tele let alone play her.

I hope your stuff shows up and the little bas**rds get their due.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> You have my sympathy.
> 
> My house was broken in to while I was away on a fishing trip in November. They looked at every guitar and even played my Tele (someone drop-d'd the tuning and carried it around the room) but took nothing more than a carton of cigs, some half-bottles of liquer and a few dvds.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. 

I'll be glad when the insurance stuff is settled. I'm borrowing a Strat for open and altered tunings right now and I don't really like it much. I want to buy and soup up or build from scratch (Tele).


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

just buy a rottweiler...or a doberman...


the sequence would be like this:

Robber enters house
Dog sees robber
Robber gets severely frightened
Dog begins to attack
Chase ensures
Dog bites robbers arm off
Dog eats arm
Robber runs away without arm
Your guitars are safe


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> just buy a rottweiler...or a doberman...
> 
> 
> the sequence would be like this:
> ...


This guy I knew told me his mom had a trained attack dog as a pet, a Doberman. She was a wealthy old widow, so she felt safe having the big dog in the house with her at night. One evening, she came home and found that the dog had a guy pinned down the ground, arm in its mouth. The burglar had broken into the house 2 hours earlier and the dog had held him down all that time. The dog had grabbed his forearm with so much force that it snapped it in two places.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm really not a dog person and for sure wouldn't want anything like a Rottie, Pit Bull or Doberman.

I do have a big fish however.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uojW5U_e4hk


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'm really not a dog person and for sure wouldn't want anything like a Rottie, Pit Bull or Doberman.
> 
> [/url]


Try a Bouvier loyal, smart, big, great with kids, pull carts, herd cows, and guard.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Try a Bouvier loyal, smart, big, great with kids, pull carts, herd cows, and guard.


LOL, I have enough mouths to feed.


I like petting other people's dogs. I wouldn't have one in my home.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Update*

Two of the instruments have been recovered.

I received a phone call earlier today from a local musician I know advising me that he had purchased a couple of instruments from someone who walked into his place of business.

He paid $200. for the Tele and Godin mandolin and then found out they belonged to me (the internet and general grapevine among musicians is surprisingly extensive and effective). 

As I had already filed a police report and insurance claim I called the police. They'll interview him, grab the instruments and return them to me in a few days.

The Strat and iPod are still missing in action.

I guess I appreciate the guy calling me, but I'm a little disturbed that he bought the stuff knowing it must surely be stolen from someone he had never met (or he might be protecting someone).

Anyway the good news is I get my Tele and mandolin back.

As I'm already knee deep in purchases I'll definitely finish the new Tele.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, that's still great news.
Hopefully you'll get it all back.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Milkman said:


> (the internet and general grapevine among musicians is surprisingly expensive


Congrats but what did you mean by expensive?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> Congrats but what did you mean by expensive?


LOL, what I meant was exTensive. No auto-spell check on posts.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

That's great. So, will you get to keep the instruments and/or the insurance settlement?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Two of the instruments have been recovered.
> 
> I received a phone call earlier today from a local musician I know advising me that he had purchased a couple of instruments from someone who walked into his place of business.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you got at least some of your gear back! I really get burned up when I hear of people being violated like you were. As for feeling upset with the guy that bought the stuff, it might have been a blessing in disguise. Had he not bought them the dirtbag who was fencing them would have went somewhere else and you may have never saw them again.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...great news!

you were smart to do the paperwork.

i recently found my stolen hot rod deluxe but, with no paperwork, i had to kiss it goodbye.

but the thieves - trying to sell the stuff locally? bright lads, wot?

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Glad to hear you got at least some of your gear back! I really get burned up when I hear of people being violated like you were. As for feeling upset with the guy that bought the stuff, it might have been a blessing in disguise. Had he not bought them the dirtbag who was fencing them would have went somewhere else and you may have never saw them again.


Yup I've considered that. I guess my concern is that the guy obviously knew the items were stolen based on the price and nature of the seller. As long as people knowingly buy stolen goods we will continue to be preyed upon by the thieves.

I have mixed feelings about his role and still feel like he's protcting the seller/thief.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Yup I've considered that. I guess my concern is that the guy obviously knew the items were stolen based on the price and nature of the seller. As long as people knowingly buy stolen goods we will continue to be preyed upon by the thieves.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about his role and still feel like he's protcting the seller/thief.


Yeah... the least the guy could do if he's really on the up and up is provide the police with a detailed description of the guy who sold him the goods. You make a good point though, anyone with half a brain would know that those items were worth a hell of a lot more than the asking price and had to be stolen. It's further a drag if you feel like you're suffering extortion after being ripped off! 
Here's wishing you better times for the coming year!


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Fantastic....well maybe 1/2 fantastic.....sound like the guy that bought them would have kept them.....but a little role reversal may have came into play....lets hope the guy has the info on the creeps and the rest of your gear may be forthcoming
2008 may be Ok, just off to a poor start..
cheers
RIFF


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Fantastic....well maybe 1/2 fantastic.....sound like the guy that bought them would have kept them.....but a little role reversal may have came into play....lets hope the guy has the info on the creeps and the rest of your gear may be forthcoming
> 2008 may be Ok, just off to a poor start..
> cheers
> RIFF


Exactly right. It's a mixed blessing. Too many people will turn a blind eye as long as they don't know who the stuff was stolen from. Be advised that I practice what I preach.

Anyone tries to sell me say...a Les Paul for $200. I'll say, yeah for sure. Come back tomorrow and I'll have the cash for you.

Of course the cops would be waiting for him as opposed to the cash. If he didn't return I would at least have made a careful mental note about his appearance.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

The guy that called you up and sold your guitars back to you is likely covering up, but he probably has no idea who broke into your house.

I'd bet that he bought the guitars from a drug dealer that was given them as payment for drugs or to pay off a debt. He/She (the dealer) probably paid $75.00 or so for the pair of them, and he/she likely was at one time in posession of most of the other items that are missing.

The guy that returned your items probably has no useful info, and he's not going to send the cops to his dealer's house, so he makes up the total BS story. The cops probably know this allready, and since you did get some of your stuff back they are considering you lucky.

I'd put the word out to any dealers you might know (playing in bars we all inevitably know some of them) and you might get the rest of your stuff back. If you have a good repore with these guys, the goofs that did the B&E will be pulled aside and warned to stay away from your house. Far more effective than anything the cops or insurance company will do for you IMO.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> The guy that called you up and sold your guitars back to you is likely covering up, but he probably has no idea who broke into your house.
> 
> I'd bet that he bought the guitars from a drug dealer that was given them as payment for drugs or to pay off a debt. He/She (the dealer) probably paid $75.00 or so for the pair of them, and he/she likely was at one time in posession of most of the other items that are missing.
> 
> ...


Well I'm no angel but I don't know any drug dealers.

A lot of what you say above is possible but speculative. I do agree that he's almost certainly covering for somebody.

I AM grateful to be receiving the items back. My only concern as I have stated is the fact that he knowingly bought them stolen, not because he knew they were mine and wanted to retrieve them for me, but because he saw it as an opportunity to get cheap (almost free) gear and F^&k whomever they were stolen from.

I live by the "do unto others" credo (yes non religious folks do have morals) and would NEVER buy stolen stuff.

I hope he rolls over on whomever sold the stuff to him. If he does, I'll gladly hand him the $200 he paid for my stuff. I won't hold my breath.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I'm following this thread with a lot of interest. 

Not a day goes by that I hope that I'll find the guitars that were stolen from me (especially the one old brute of a thing that I spent hours working on). I don't have any unrealistic hopes...it just would be so cool to walk into a pawn shop or something and see it hanging there.

Milkman, please keep us updated with the saga as it unfolds.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm with you on that one, Milkman. If the deal sounds too good to be true, then you or someone else is being (or has been) ripped off.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Guitars*

Glad u got some of your gear back.. This worries me alot., and i do things that i shouldnt be doing.

For eg. You list something forsale.( Local) A guy calls you up, and you start talking gear. He talks about his stuff and you talk about what u have. he says, ok I will come over, tomorrow and take a look at what your selling.. Can i get your address.. of course u give it too him.. He doesn't show up.. A no show>>>> Now you think, here is a guy you don't know, but has information, where u live and what you have for guitars and amps.

I should no better, this is how easy people can get information, and if he isnt the bad one, maybe he tells somebody else .

Anyways you cant hurt a musician any harder than taking his gear.

Rick


----------

